# Monkey Man's Pre Surgery Log



## The Monkey Man (May 1, 2005)

Currently
6'0 - 196

Before going into my Double Hernia OP, I am going to train as hard as possible...  I have no fear of injury...  "The Knife" is weeks out anyway


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 1, 2005)

*FRI 29AP051710*

Walk 0.5mi
Run 2.5mi
Walk 0.4mi

Leg stretch and Cool Down


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 1, 2005)

*SAT 30AP051100*

*Dumb*
*SHR-PRS*
40x15
50x12
60x10
70x9.5
50x12

*Behind Neck*
*Standing Military*
65x15
95x10
115x7.5-8w/spot
75x7

*SNGL ARM*
*DUMB RAISE COMBO*
*(LATL then FRT)*
17.5x12
20x10
25x10
30x7.5 --> 17.5x8

*CBL Short Bar*
*Press DN & Curl*
(SS)
#8x12
#10x15
#12x12tri-#12x10bi
#16x8tri-#16x3 --> #12x9bi :burn:


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 1, 2005)

*SUN 01MY050905*

*Techno Leg EXT*
80x15
100x15
110x12
120x10 

Te*chno Leg Curl*
100x18
110x15
120x12
130x10
150x6 (Clean)

*Power Squat Mach. (Icarian)*
180x15
270x12
450x10
540x10
630x10!
450X12=Rubber Legs

*Rev Hypers*
x10
x12
x10 slo=ouch!
x10 Hands on Head

*1/2 Ball Lunge*
0x12
30x10
40x10
50x8
0x8 

*Adductors*  
100x12
120x15
160x10
190x8 --> Weighted Split Stretch

15 Min Additional Stretching 

This is gonna hurt


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Wow.  Those are some impressive numbers.  Let me guess how you got that hernia...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Wow. Those are some impressive numbers. Let me guess how you got that hernia...


Those are some crap #'s and they *MUST* be doubled upon my recovery!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

*MON 02MY051700*

*Bench*
135x12
135x10
185x11-strict
225x3.5-  
225x3.5- F%#$n $H!tty?
185x6

*Hammer STR INCL*
140x11
140x10
140x9

*Flat DUM Fly*
35x12
40x9
40x8

*INCL DUM Fly*
35x15
40x10
45x7--(8-w/spot)

*Bench*
185x3.5-(Strict)
205x1 + 2-Neg
205x1 + 1.5-Neg (about 60% down it crashed like a rock)


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

*TUES 03MY051700*

_Groin stretch_
_Quad stretch_
_Ham stretch_
_Glute stretch_

*WALK* - 0.5mi @ 4.0 mph
*RUN *- 2.5 @ 6.2 
*Walk* - 0.3 @ 3.5

Legs were opposed to running today...
(They fought me the whole way)
Very Sore this morning from Sunday's workout 

*CYBEX AB CRUNCH*
10x15
15x15
20x12
25x10 

_Groin stretch_
_Quad stretch_
_Ham stretch_
_Glute stretch_


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

I hope the recovery is quick and painless bro :|


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I hope the recovery is quick and painless bro :|


From the moment I can walk...

I will be recovering ! 

I will also run two journals...

One for recovery, then one for getting strong again
(which will eventually include diet info  )


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 4, 2005)

*WED 04MY051715*

*CHINS*
x11
x9
x7
x6
_(1 Second pause @ top & bottom on these today!) _

*HMR STR*
*HI-PULL*
230x12
270x10
320x8
360x7.5 (felt OK) 

*Keiser *
*UPR-BACK*
110x12
130x13
160x10
180x9

*REV PEC-DEC*
80x15
100x14
120x9
140x7.5

*SMITH SHRUG*
90x15
140x12
180x9
140x10

_All and all, OK W.O._
_Felt a little weak on chins_

_I'm trying to concentrate on movements to increase THKNS..._
_I am wide enough, but need more dimension from the profile view  _


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2005)

*THURS 05MY051900*

Dedcided to Cardio outside today...
_(It was sunny and warm)_ 

Walk = 0.5mi
Run = 2.2mi
Walk = 0.25mi
_(Was gone about 37min?? = That sounds slow  )_

Feeling a little lazy 

Will work harder this weekend


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *THURS 05MY051900*
> 
> Dedcided to Cardio outside today...
> _(It was sunny and warm)_



AMEN!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> AMEN!


Snow Tomorrow!?


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Snow Tomorrow!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 6, 2005)

*FRI 06MY051715*

*Seated Behind Neck*
*Military Press*
95x14
115x12
135x9
155x4 - What happened there?
Drop to --> 95x13

*Upright Row*
95x14
115x12
135x9  

*Side / Front*
*Dumbell Raise*
*Compound Combo*
_(Single Arm)_
20x12
25x12
30x10

*Seated*
*Rear / Side*
*Dumbell Raise*
15x12
15x13 = 

Running late to meet GF for dinner
Cut last 2 exercises short


----------



## klmclean (May 10, 2005)

Hey, there. Workouts are looking good! I'm going over to my journal next to actually make an entry   There hasn't been much to report in it, I had to take a couple of weeks off from the gym, but I went back today so I'll be posting again. My diet has been awesome I have officially lost 8 pounds in less than three weeks  When are you having your surgery again?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> When are you having your surgery again?


MONDAY


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2005)

*TUES 10MY051800*

Ran till I almost 

Was in the 80's, and extremely sweaty 

_*45min  3+ miles*_

This was refreshing after 2-12+hr workdays   

Didn't get much done this past weekend either, mothers day = BUSY

Trying to keep the motivation high...  _(I need PH's)_


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

> Trying to keep the motivation high... (I need PH's)



Pro Hormones?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Pro Hormones?


_My motivation seems poor lately  _

Yeah, or a Yohimbe supp or something...

I think in my old age, the TEST LVLS are a little low...

It doesn't matter right now, but in about 3 weeks I'm gonna want it 

If I had the cash, I would be on SYNTH-GH... (Double Doses!)


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Don't mess with your hormones dude


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Don't mess with your hormones dude


That's easy for you to say *YOUNG* man, my muscles don't grow or expand
anymore...  If I wanted to run marathons I would be fine, but I want
to get back all the sirloin I've lost


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's easy for you to say *YOUNG* man, my muscles don't grow or expand
> anymore...  If I wanted to run marathons I would be fine, but I want
> to get back all the sirloin I've lost




Well post your diet then


----------



## klmclean (May 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> MONDAY


Don't worry, everything will be fine   What's the recovery time?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 12, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Don't worry, everything will be fine  What's the recovery time?


???????????????????  



			
				lw83 said:
			
		

> Well post your diet then


After I start training somewhat seriously again, after my surgery


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 12, 2005)

*WED 11MY051810*

*WALK*-0.5 @ 4.0 _MPH_
*RUN*-1.0 @ 6.5
       0.25 @ 7.0
       0.25 @ 8.0
*WALK* - 0.1 @ 3.0

*ICARIAN SQUAT MACHINE*
90X20
180X15
270X15
360X15
450X15
540X15 

*TECHNO HAM CURL*
100X15
110X14
120X10 
130x10
140x8 --> 90x8 

*TECHNO XTENSION*
60X12
80X10
100X10 --> 50X10 

*ADDUCTORS*
100X20
170X15
190X10
190X9 --> 150X5.5 

*PUSHUPS*
2 SETS TO FAILURE (REPS=?)

*HANGING KNEE RAISES*
X20
X22
X18


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 12, 2005)

*THURS 12MY051645*

*WALK* 0.5 @ 4.0
*RUN* 0.5 @ 6.8
0.25 @ 7.0
0.25 @ 8.0
*WALK* 0.5 @ 4.0

*FLAT DUM PRESS*
50X15
60X15
70X12
80X10
90X8

*INCL DUM PRESS*
70X13
80X8.5
90X7.5

*"FLEX"* _30 Degree_
*PEC CONTRACTR*
60X10
70X11
80X8 -->40X9 

*PUSHUP*
1 SET X FAILURE


----------



## klmclean (May 12, 2005)

Hey there  

Nice workout! Are you feeling more motivated now?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey there
> 
> Nice workout! Are you feeling more motivated now?


The Wonders of Caffine


----------



## klmclean (May 13, 2005)

Oh, yes, I always have a supply of caffiene tabs around


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2005)

*FRI 13MY051700*

*Friday the 13th!!!!*
_(Last chance to do work that won't pile up after hospital!?)_

*Body Master*
*Conc Curl Mach*
70x15
80x12
90x9
100x6.5 --> 50x13 

*OVRHD STR BAR*
*TRI PRESS* (Standing)
65x13
85x11
105x8
105x7  ?

*SHRUG*
135x12
185x12
225x10
225x8
185x10 --> 135x15

*Sngl Arm Hmmr*
*Prchr Curl*
20x15
30x12
30x11
30x8

*Dips*
x15
x12
x12
x13 (Methodical!) 

*Free Motion Tri*
40x13
50x10 --> 40x7 -->30x5.5  

_Feeling Lazy_


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2005)

*SAT 14MY050945*

Nice Day...  No Freakin GYM

_(Outside)_
*WALK   *0.5
*RUN *  3.5
*Walk*   0.5

Super Sweaty!!!

_Legs Tight!_


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2005)

*SUN 15MY051015*

*WALK* = 0.40 Miles
*RUN*   = 4.20
*WALK* = 0.25

Very cool and damp today 8-10 mph winds _(gusting, not constant)_
Sprinkled rain on me a little; but, I ran very hard and somewhat fast.
_(I usually do better in the cold than humid heat)_


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2005)

MON 16MY051234

Very happy now 

Slept about 2.5 hrs...
Procedure went fine this morning..

 Anyone hear of this Vicodin stuff?


----------



## klmclean (May 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> MON 16MY051234
> 
> Very happy now
> 
> ...


Glad everything went fine  
I have a friend who is a pharmacist, I'll ask her about the Vicodin for you. What exactly did you want to know?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Glad everything went fine
> I have a friend who is a pharmacist, I'll ask her about the Vicodin for you. What exactly did you want to know?


No silly...
The joke was... _  I am wacked out of my gourd on Vicodin   _


----------



## klmclean (May 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No silly...
> The joke was... _I am wacked out of my gourd on Vicodin   _


 
 Okay, I get it now....glad you're enjoying the stuff


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 24, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Okay, I get it now....glad you're enjoying the stuff


Yeah... the two days following the OP were like a Hunter S Thompson story??



Feeling much better now... (the belly... and other...  stuff?)
Caught a vicious upper resp infection  (probably from the hospital)
been really icky for about half a week now


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah... the two days following the OP were like a Hunter S Thompson story??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck on the recovery........ 

I caught a cold too after hernia surgery.   It sucks to cough when you have a nice 3 inch cut in your stomach/groin area (assuming you had open surgery).

You'll be back to the gym in no-time.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good luck on the recovery........
> 
> I caught a cold too after hernia surgery. It sucks to cough when you have a nice 3 inch cut in your stomach/groin area (assuming you had open surgery).
> 
> You'll be back to the gym in no-time.


(12 days later)
Yes...  The Anti-biotics and decongestants working well now...

Starting with a nice walk today and through the weekend... (Weather?)
Going to try jogging and possible light lifting next week 

Got your Boat in the water yet? 
(What Lake?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> (12 days later)
> Yes...  The Anti-biotics and decongestants working well now...
> 
> Starting with a nice walk today and through the weekend... (Weather?)
> ...



Sounds good  

I live on Commerce Lake (in Commerce Twp).   Yes - the boat is in


----------

